# pte vs. bw



## d18tfoltz (Feb 5, 2009)

http://pagparts.com/product_info.php?cPath=1_16&products_id=611

or

http://pagparts.com/product_info.php?cPath=1_4_31&products_id=34

please post pro's and con's for each, thank you.


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

the pte billets are very nice. the precision will make more power than the bw.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

the chance that someone on here has actually run both, and has a back to back factual comparison is almost - ZERO. 

there will just be lots of replies like 'my boy has X and it's sick'. 

if you want to see actual performance difference then go check out NASIOC or EVOM, as you'll find lots of real world results on similar sized motors. 

reality - nothing comes free. the turbo that is better up top, wont be as good down low. There is no magic answer, if there was, everyone would be running it. 

what are your HP and driveability goals? 

:beer:


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

Check out srt forums they run similar frame sized turbo's all the time. Both will be perfect for a street machine.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

whats your whp goal? 

personally I like the billet Precision turbos better than BW turbos... with the price alone is a:thumbup: and you can also custom make it with whatever compressor and exhaust housings you want with the price staying the same :thumbup: 

(_I still bought a BW for my project bcus I got a very good deal on it  but Ill still get my billet as backup _ :screwy::laugh: ) 

:beer:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

good read from the srt forum, love that site :thumbup: 


http://www.srtforums.com/forums/f169/billet-precision-turbocharger-info-550198/index23.html


----------



## d18tfoltz (Feb 5, 2009)

thanks for all the helpful info, i'm getting the pte


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

d18tfoltz said:


> thanks for all the helpful info, i'm getting the pte


 
last i knew of you can also get the anti surge cover at no additional cost :thumbup:


----------



## 6765VR6 (Jul 30, 2009)

Amsterdam087 said:


> last i knew of you can also get the anti surge cover at no additional cost :thumbup:


 I got the anti surge comp housing with my billet 6765, no additional charge for it.


----------



## vr6turbo500whp (Apr 20, 2010)

Good choice my next turbo will be a PTE6765 billet t4 .81


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

vr6turbo500whp said:


> Good choice my next turbo will be a PTE6765 billet t4 .81


 me too! but with the .96


----------



## d18tfoltz (Feb 5, 2009)

> Originally Posted by Amsterdam087
> last i knew of you can also get the anti surge cover at no additional cost


 thats what i'm getting is this here http://www.ctsturbo.com/products/Precision_HP5857_Billet-356-101.html 
with the .63ar and 5 bolt. 

there is one thing i forgot, what oil restrictor am i going to need for the turbo, or do i need one?


----------



## 6765VR6 (Jul 30, 2009)

d18tfoltz said:


> thats what i'm getting is this here http://www.ctsturbo.com/products/Precision_HP5857_Billet-356-101.html
> with the .63ar and 5 bolt.
> 
> there is one thing i forgot, what oil restrictor am i going to need for the turbo, or do i need one?


 My 6765 came with an oil restrictor.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

d18tfoltz said:


> there is one thing i forgot, what oil restrictor am i going to need for the turbo, or do i need one?


 No you don't need an external one, as stated by the post prior to this, the restrictor on their BB units is integrated in the feed already. :thumbup:


----------



## vr6turbo500whp (Apr 20, 2010)

PjS860ct said:


> me too! but with the .96


 

I was thinking about the .96 to save the transmission but I am scared that it will spool way to late. Where do you think it will start to spool full boost at with a .96? Are you going with BB or journal? 



Sorry for the thread jack OP.


----------



## 6765VR6 (Jul 30, 2009)

I started with a .96 on my 24v vr6, but with the AWD of the audi, the tires dont break loose and the thing took forever to spool... I switched to a .68 and the car drives great and made just under 650whp on the first trip to the dyno.. I am doing cams, and some head work over the winter and will probably be switching to a .81.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

thats the plan for now but it might change after when i try my S362 with a t4 .88 with the SP 3L thats in my garage for next year... if the .88 spools nicely ill get the .96 with the 6765 (journal) but if not ill go w/ the T4 .81 

full spool with the .96 should be around 5k and ill shift at 7600... :beer: 



***any vids of that s4 24vT in action***


----------



## 6765VR6 (Jul 30, 2009)

PjS860ct said:


> ***any vids of that s4 24vT in action***


 Here was a low boost shakedown pass with a pathetic bog 




 Testing out the 2 step with boost turned up for second pass, bye bye axle 




 
This year i havent been to the track, i had a rough year and spent a few months in the hospital after my cinder block and brick garage was taken to the floor with me in it from a gas explosion.. Getting the car sorted out during the winter. I also have new A1CVtech axles on the car. The car went [email protected] with KO4's before the VR6 swap, so im looking to be running real fast after i get the bugs out and my driving back haha.


----------

